# Striche im Bild



## Flashy (10. August 2004)

Hallo,

Habe neu eine EOS 10D Canon gekauft. Habe nun nach den ersten Versuchen schon ein Problem. Ich habe auf manchen Bildern Striche im Bild. Diese sind manchmal feiner dafür viele oder dann einen grossen. Je nach ISO stärke. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Wie könnte man dies beheben

Danke im voraus


----------



## Erpel (10. August 2004)

Könntest du vielleicht ein Beispiel posten? Dann ist es leichter mögliche Ursachen rauszufinden ;-)


----------



## Flashy (10. August 2004)

Ok...hier einige Beispiele..
Je höher die Iso umso schlimmer der Schaden.
Heute habe ich wieder ca. 100 Fotos geblitzt, hatte das Problem aber nur vereinzelt auf wenigen Fotos.

Wenn Ihr genauere Angaben braucht bitte Fragen.

Thx


----------



## Flashy (10. August 2004)

Ok...hier einige Bilder...
Der Baum mit 1600 ISO
Der Apfel mit 200

An was liegt es und wie kann ichs verhindern?

Wenn Ihr mehr Angaben braucht bitte Fragen.

Thx


----------



## Flashy (10. August 2004)

der Apfel


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. August 2004)

FRAGE: Wo ist der Baum?! ..versteckt sich wohl im Grünen, hmm?! ^^

EOS 10D..*schließe mal auf Digital-Kamera*
..kann es sein, daß der Speicher vielleicht nicht schnell genug "speichert"?!

Lang lebe die analoge Fotografie!


----------



## Flashy (10. August 2004)

Speicherkarte Ultra 2 512 MB
Sollte eigentlich schnell genug sein.


----------



## Clubkatze (11. August 2004)

Du hast dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben! Es liegt an der Iso Stärke / Empfindlichkeit - je höher die Iso Werte eingestellt sind, desto mehr "Rauschen" hast du im Bild...ein Vorschlag wäre die Iso-Empfindlichkeit auf Auto zu stellen, dann solltest du das Problem nicht mehr haben...


----------



## Beppone (11. August 2004)

Hm - ich denke, Deine 10D hat einen Schaden.
Mit der Empfindlichkeit an sich hat das nix zu tun, ich habe selbst eine D60 und eine 1Ds - da hat sich noch nie etwas gestreifelt.

Um herauszufinden, ob der Fehler an der CF-Card liegen kann,
könntest Du folgendes prüfen: nach der Aufnahme wird das Bild kurz im Display gezeigt (wenn nicht, mußt Du übers Menü die Rückschaufunktion aktivieren).
Wenn es dort streifenfrei ist, später auf der CF-Card streifig, dann hat vielleicht die Karte einen Knacks.

Du kannst auch über eine Custom-Function festlegen, dass ein Auslösen auch ohne CF-Card möglich ist. Diese Funktion aktivieren, Karte rausnehmen und diverse Aufnahmen schießen. Die Rückschau am Monitor hast Du trotzdem, auch wenn dann nichts gespeichert werden kann.

Teste das mal und lass von Dir hören. Die 10D ist ja ansonsten ein kaum zu toppendes Teil...

Bep


----------

